
I Can't Believe I'm Writing This Linux Article About Loving the Xfce DE - XzetaU8
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/04/17/i-cant-believe-im-writing-this-linux-article-about-loving-the-xfce-desktop-environment/
======
theandrewbailey
> Every time I looked at screenshots of Xfce, though — even from the official
> website — I was reminded of something from the days of Windows 2000. Grey.
> Archaic. Uninteresting.

Oh, the horrors of being reminded of a well designed interface with subtle 3D
cues. Buttons have the audacity to look clickable!

~~~
jolmg
Right, what's with the want of change for the sake of change? I can't see how
"Grey. Archaic. Uninteresting." are issues.

------
collyw
Ubuntu lost me when they started with Unity. Xfce works the way I would expect
and generally gets out of my road.

~~~
wmantly
Me too, I used 10.04(i think), the last gnome version until the repo stopped
updating. Linux Mint has been my desktop of choice ever since. With their MATE
and Cinnamon version looking like a DESKTOP and everything works out of the
box its win/win. In 2010~ every one lost their collective mind when it comes
to UI.

------
lichenwarp
I used gnome2 first then xfce (loved it) and finally awesomewm (best for my
uses, big screen, love the auto tiling)

I was so used to awesomewm that I couldn't grasp why i3 was any better if so.

------
westmeal
XFCE4 is the best DE I've used so far.

------
ggm
configuring tiling looks a little over complicated in the writeups.

